# CNC router acquistion



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey fellow dust makers, I am going to pick a used cnc router this week. It measures 6' wide by 5'6" long. The frame is welded 3" box steel and a 4" or so box aluminum top rail that the high win track is mounted two. Its coming with a pair of PC 75182 routers. Each X axis has Allied Motion NEMA 34 stepper motors and look to be wired together in the same connection. I may need to fix that. The bed is thick aluminum with tracks for clamping stuff in place. 

My main issue right now is getting off my trailer and in the garage. I moved 28 sheets of 1" 1/8" x 4'x 8' decking for my new shop this spring, only 125lbs each...uggggg.. I want to put some wheeled casters on it, it only has leveling casters right now. I am looking for suggestions on how to lift it up and roll it off my 6 x 10 trailer and into the garage. I was considering those bolt on trailer jacks with wheels.......

Will have pictures later this week. 

Bryan:dance3:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

What about an engine lift?

Engine Cranes - Hoists | machineryhouse.com.au


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Just a question to stir the pot - how are you getting it on to the trailer and is that a clue to getting it off?


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Drive in to garage , hoist and hang off a beam , drive out from under , lower away . Done.

Rent a Forklift or Loadall.

(Trolley Jacks generally only have small wheels , so may not roll well with load on them.)


Good Luck

Rog


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

I am picking it up where they have a crane to set it in my trailer. I have considered a forklift and a loadall. I like the idea of lifting it up from a beam. However moving it around once its down will be the big issue. I am guessing its going to weigh some where around 600-1000 lbs. I do have a small trailer rated at 1000 lbs, have considered jacking it up to set it on the trailer. I have been thinking of building 4 small 12" square caster assemblies with 4 casters each to move it around. 

I pick it up tomorrow morning. 

I also considered mounting/clamping a pair of bearing blocks, running a shaft through them and putting a small set of tires on it.....

Bryan


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Bryan,

what about lifting it up via a beam and lowering it on to the castor blocks you mentioned? Then reposition the CNC. Use another beam to lift it, remove castor blocks and then set down in position. That may also have the advantage of helping you level the CNC - the hoist can take the weight while you adjust the feet etc.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Bryan can you take some pic's of the move please. It would be interesting to see how you do it.


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

Well I went over there Tuesday and picked it up, he had a real nice crane and it went in my trailer easy as pie. It is heavier than I thought it was. It turns out that the 1/2" aluminum angled edge plates to secure the material are sitting on 3/8" solid aluminum plate and it also has additional supports side to side. I decided to stop by Harbor Freight and picked up 4 moving dollies which had 1,000 lbs capacity each, I couldn't buy the 4 casters that cheap. Took them home jacked the router up and set them on it. It rolled easy enough for 1000 lbs. The fun came when it would hit even the slightest lip or gap and then they would try and slide off them. After 10 mins I had the front legs and casters on the ground and the back ones had slide off resting on the ramp. After taking a break and recouping I went back out there and with the assistance of my LOML we pushed it right onto the floor. I then jacked it up and put it on the dollies and moved it around. I learned that I should have strapped them to the table so they couldn't leave..... Pick in the next post.......


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

A couple of things I have learned is that the stepper controller is from Anaheim Motion and sells today for $1400 which is $400 more than I paid for the whole thing. It comes with bobcad 16.1. It also has a bobcad 20.1 with Bobart Pro and Nesting. 

All in all I have some work ahead of me but I am very happy with it. It really is gloatable......

Bryan


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

You've made it! Sounds like the hardest bit is done, now you can have fun.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks Bryan. My luck those caster wheels would go through the floor of the trailer.


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

If you can walk on your 2x's you could roll it on those casters. Each individual caster had less than 100lbs on it I am guessing, probably 250 per leg.

Bryan


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Well done Bryan - good job !



Rog


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Bryan, let us know how you get on with Bobcad.

There have been some interesting posts on that subject over the past few years......


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

I gotta dust off my old gaming rig which has XP still on it to use it to talk to the machine as well as a number of cosmetic fixes including repairing all the end caps because they chose to originally install them with 1/8 bolts and they are all broken off and his fix was to us self drilling screws into the 1"x2"x1/4" blocks and drilled right through the edge......did take some paste wax and a green scrubby to the aluminum deck and my did it look good now gotta do the whole thing LOLOLOL

Oh ya, forgot to mention the top square tubes are 6" x 6" x 1/4".....

Bryan:sarcastic:


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Bryan Rocker said:


> I gotta dust off my old gaming rig which has XP still on it to use it to talk to the machine as well as a number of cosmetic fixes including repairing all the end caps because they chose to originally install them with 1/8 bolts and they are all broken off and his fix was to us self drilling screws into the 1"x2"x1/4" blocks and drilled right through the edge......did take some paste wax and a green scrubby to the aluminum deck and my did it look good now gotta do the whole thing LOLOLOL
> 
> Oh ya, forgot to mention the top square tubes are 6" x 6" x 1/4".....
> 
> Bryan:sarcastic:


Bryan, as an IT guy, I would be cautious about connecting your XP system to the internet now that MS no longer support it. I know of at least 1 report where 250,000 XP machines are infected by criminals with bots that send banking passwords etc back to Russia. If you keep XP away from the internet and only connected to your CNC you should be OK.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

darsev said:


> Bryan, as an IT guy, I would be cautious about connecting your XP system to the internet now that MS no longer support it. I know of at least 1 report where 250,000 XP machines are infected by criminals with bots that send banking passwords etc back to Russia. If you keep XP away from the internet and only connected to your CNC you should be OK.


Yikes! 

I use an XP machine for my laser engraver and I really like having it on the net as I find free vectors online . Guess I'm going to have to use a jump drive from another computer 

It's pretty sad when Microsoft knowingly sold millions of more copies of XP not that very long ago as that's all those netbooks could run , just to turn around and say there not going to support it anymore .
I have 8.1 in my laptop and I'd be rich if I had a swear jar . What a POS imo .
All they did was rehash the same old crap , but hide everything in different areas to confuse everyone . If I wanted to relearn an operating system I would have gone to an Apple computer morons . 

I'm going to email microsoft and warn them that there is definitely a spy in there organization from Apple , as no one could intentionally write a POS rehashed garbage program like that . I'm sure Apples stocks went threw the roof after windows 8 was released


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Yikes!
> 
> I use an XP machine for my laser engraver and I really like having it on the net as I find free vectors online . Guess I'm going to have to use a jump drive from another computer
> 
> ...


Rick,

The end of support for XP has been planned for a long time. I don't know where MS sold those copies of XP as it has been years since I have been able to source one from my supplier. I know XP was one of the better OS' s, but there comes a time when it is no longer economic to provide support. The popularity and stability of XP now means it is a favorite target for hackers. It seems ironic that we are discussing IT in a woodworking forum, but that is how pervasive it has become. The project I did yesterday, I read the plans off my laptop rather than paper. I would have used my tablet if Sketchup worked on that. Times are changing...


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Why worry about XP on the internet if all you do is run CNC and surf the web with it. If you install a fresh copy of XP and just load your control and design software there is no info that can be had. In fact the hackers would be wasting time trying to get any info off it.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

fixtureman said:


> Why worry about XP on the internet if all you do is run CNC and surf the web with it. If you install a fresh copy of XP and just load your control and design software there is no info that can be had. In fact the hackers would be wasting time trying to get any info off it.


Fixtureman, that would be true if all they did was look on the infected computer. That 250,000 XP computer compromise I referred to in an earlier post had bots installed, not viruses or malware. Bots is short for robots and they are semi-autonomous programs that spread themselves around a network looking for targets. So your CNC only machine that surfs the net will not directly provide anything of value. However it does provide a launching pad to compromise other computers, which may be on your home network, or other computers you don't even know you've had contact with while surfing the net. They are a bit like the Borg on Star Trek - every computer they compromise becomes part of the collective consciousness of bot network. 1 becomes 2, which becomes 4, which becomes 8, and so on...

So in short, you may not give the criminals the information they are looking for, but if it is a bot, you are giving them a launching pad to find others that do.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Futureman, almost forgot because I was focussing on the bot example. Another potential issue with viruses and malware is they can just clog up your system and make it so slow it is unworkable. I have had several computers come in that went to 99% load on the CPU within minutes of booting up due to malware.


----------



## PITBOSS (Dec 18, 2009)

pick up some inexpensive dollies from a discount tool company and place under each leg.


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

Thats what I did Pitboss...worked great. 

As to the XP issue yes it is a real issue, a compromised computer can infect all computers on the network regardless of the size, whether its a pair of computers in the shop, a home network or anything larger....may have to rethink this XP issue, may see what win 7 controllers are out there that will talk to my controller.......


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

I have been using XP to run my Shopbot since 2008 and have never had a virus or malware. the only programs I have on it are the control software, Aspire, Autocad, and my browser. I scan for malware with a thumb drive as I don't want any updates or scans starting when I have a 6 plus hour run


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

fixtureman said:


> I have been using XP to run my Shopbot since 2008 and have never had a virus or malware. the only programs I have on it are the control software, Aspire, Autocad, and my browser. I scan for malware with a thumb drive as I don't want any updates or scans starting when I have a 6 plus hour run


Well if it works, congratulations and keep on using it. But I would still keep my eye on it for any changes in behaviour post April when support finished, just in case. I get the aftermath of people who are not as successful as you, and for your sake I hope you don't end up like them.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Update:

fixtureman, thought you might be interested to know that I have just come back from a job installing a printer on a brand new XP computer. However it was an industrial computer computer and was so locked down it took an hour to do what normally takes 5 minutes. Hopefully that also means it will be equally hard for viruses and malware etc. to install themselves.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

my netbook runs XP with no problem and no viruses I don't do any banking on my computers either.


----------

